# štramák



## aparis2

Question: What does _štramák_ mean? When I found a website on this guy, Jakub Hašpl, it said his nickname is Štramák and I was wondering what that means. I've had difficulty finding it online. The only thing I've come across is _cracker_, but I'm not sure if that's correct. Thanks for your help!


----------



## akivdeh

In slang it means a handsome man.


----------



## Jana337

akivdeh said:


> In slang it means a handsome man.


In a certain way yes, but not handsome in the sense of having a baby face (like Tom Cruise). To me, "štramák" is a sturdy (but not fat), typically rather tall man who walks upright and radiates energy and stamina. 

One important connotation of the word is "he is already 70 years old - but still a _štramák_". This is not so much about physical beauty.

The word is derived from the German "stramm".


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

And does a female form, *štramáčka* perhaps, exist? Or it could be awkward (and probably mistunderstood) as _handsome_ for women in English? 

Nazdar.:


----------



## Jana337

If it were formed this way, itt would be "štramačka". Google spit out some results but note that many are in fact "štramácká", an adjective derived from "štramák". Google disregards diacritics.

The correct one is "štramanda".


----------



## aparis2

akivdeh said:


> In slang it means a handsome man.


 


Jana337 said:


> In a certain way yes, but not handsome in the sense of having a baby face (like Tom Cruise). To me, "štramák" is a sturdy (but not fat), typically rather tall man who walks upright and radiates energy and stamina.
> 
> One important connotation of the word is "he is already 70 years old - but still a _štramák_". This is not so much about physical beauty.
> 
> The word is derived from the German "stramm".


 
Thank you both for the slang definition, which is what I was ultimately looking for. But, just to be clear, its literal meaning would be _cracker_... or something else? Also, there probably isn't, but is there any word or phrase it could be roughly translated to in English, other than someone who is good-looking? I realize that often many words just simply can't be translated into a different language, but I wanted to ask to be certain.


----------



## kusurija

In_ feminine_ we use štramanda rather then "štramačka".


----------



## zombino

aparis2 said:


> Thank you both for the slang definition, which is what I was ultimately looking for. But, just to be clear, its literal meaning would be _cracker_... or something else? Also, there probably isn't, but is there any word or phrase it could be roughly translated to in English, other than someone who is good-looking? I realize that often many words just simply can't be translated into a different language, but I wanted to ask to be certain.



Comes from german stramm, as mentioned earlier. Definitely nothing to do with cracker. It can mean good looking, but also well dressed, especially when wearing a uniform.


----------

